# The Wire Wheel King Is Ready For Your Orders



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

The Wire Wheel King From Cambell Califorina Is Ready To Take Your Orders!!

13x7 Cross Lace , 13x7 Straight Lace,14x7 Cross Lace & Straight lace Also!!

Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples Never Worry About The Rusting!!

Custom Gold Plating Or Powder Coating Any Combinations!!


He Has Been Manufacturing Spoke Rims For Over 25 Years 

He Does Them RightThe Firist Time!


Call 408-559-0950 













:yes: THE REAL AND ONLY WIRE WHEEL KING :yes:
408-559-0950 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DO WHAT YOU DO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

LOOK AT THT SHOP WHAT A MESS 

BRO DONT BE SO WORRIED THERE IS PLENTY OF COUSTOMER OUT THERE FOR EVERYBODY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

WOW IT'S TRUE WHAT THEY SAY A PICTURE SAYS A THOUSAND WORDS BUT IN YOUR CASE YOUR VIDEOS SAID A BILLION MORE



:roflmao: 

:twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 11 2008, 03:09 AM~10140645
> *LET ME EXPLAIN A LITTLE SOMETHING
> 
> ITS NOT THAT IM HATING ON THE WIRE WHEEL KING "WHICH PASSED AWAY" ITS THAT HIS HOMIE CHARLIE WONT ADDMIT THAT WE IN FACT DID MAKE THERE WHEELS FOR THEM
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Guess you cant make any 13's for a while And do you think Charlie is gonna sell Roadster any more Zenith chips after all the bad things you said about him! Everbody can see what kind of salemen you really are from this posting. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

\\\\WHEELS FOR MONTHS


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 11 2008, 01:09 AM~10140645
> *LET ME EXPLAIN A LITTLE SOMETHING
> 
> ITS NOT THAT IM HATING ON THE WIRE WHEEL KING "WHICH PASSED AWAY" ITS THAT HIS HOMIE CHARLIE WONT ADDMIT THAT WE IN FACT DID MAKE THERE WHEELS FOR THEM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How much for a set of these homie(72 spoke 13x7's with the two wing straights all chrome),Not for me,its for one of my brothers,shipped to Phoenix,Az.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WRONG TOPIC BUT $1380 SHIPPED


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 10 2008, 11:34 PM~10140321
> *LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF ZENITH WIRE WHEEL PARTS TO ME ESPECIALLY THAT PHOTO SHOP CHIP
> 
> WE ARE ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
> ...


Do you guys own the rights to Series II rims also?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work J.D.!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 12 2008, 09:06 PM~10155167
> *Do you guys own the rights to Series II rims also?
> *


ANY AND EVERTHING ZENITH


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10155222
> *ANY AND EVERTHING ZENITH
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 08:11 PM~10155222
> *ANY AND EVERTHING ZENITH
> *


Any pics of Series II?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Mar 10 2008, 11:10 PM~10140195
> *The Wire Wheel King From Cambell Califorina Is Ready To Take Your Orders!!
> 
> 13x7 Cross Lace , 13x7 Straight Lace,14x7 Cross Lace & Straight lace Also!!
> ...



Can/Will you guys just sell the Knockoffs & the Chips???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10155646
> *Any pics of Series II?
> *


There is a high demand for Series II parts. Hopefuly you guys start making them again.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 10 2008, 11:46 PM~10140370
> *:uh:
> *


OK, so you are the guy in Southern Cal, Well then I guess that makes Charlie the guy in Northern Cal. 

No matter how you spin it, the design of wheel you are selling was born in Campbell California plain and simple. Whats done is done now the only thing you are doing is making people like me think twice about buying wheels from you. 

So after seeing all your posts, all I can say is if "My Zenith's are not stamped CAMBELL CALIFORNIA, Then they dont go on any of my rides". 

Thats my .02 cents on this matter so get mad if you want. And by the way, Ive been Low Riding since the mid 70's and still going. So I guess that makes me a lifer to, RIGHT?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm really confused, so if I wante a GENUINE set of NEW Zeniths who do I buy from and why? Honest question.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 09:44 PM~10218978
> *I'm really confused, so if I wante a GENUINE set of NEW Zeniths who do I buy from and why? Honest question.
> *


og zeniths were from campbell but now all zenith name and rights belong to the guy selling them on here INDIVIDUALS1996LA. so if you want the zenith name your gonna have to get them from him. im sure theres some still sitting at the norcal shop that made them. lets just not call them zeniths for legal issues


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 20 2008, 10:48 PM~10219014
> *og zeniths were from campbell but now all zenith name and rights belong to the guy selling them on here INDIVIDUALS1996LA. so if you want the zenith name your gonna have to get them from him. im sure theres some still sitting at the norcal shop that made them. lets just not call them zeniths for legal issues
> *


VERY WELL SAID AND I HAVE THE PAPERS TO PROVE IT 
CHECK MY POST
AND FOR THE HATERS ME AND CHARLIE HAD A LONG TALK AND WORKED EVERYTHING OUT AND HAVE SOME FUTURE PLANS SO IF YOU BUY FROMN ME YOU GET ZENITHS IF YOU BY FROM HIM YOU GET WIRE WHEEL KING ...PERIOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 20 2008, 10:34 PM~10218903
> *OK, so you are the guy in Southern Cal, Well then I guess that makes Charlie the guy in Northern Cal.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, the design of wheel you are selling was born in Campbell California plain and simple. Whats done is done now the only thing you are doing is making people like me think twice about buying wheels from you.
> ...


that wont happen anymore 
as for not buying wheels from me thats your choice .....yall cant be mad at me for defending my name


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Mar 10 2008, 11:10 PM~10140195
> *The Wire Wheel King From Cambell Califorina Is Ready To Take Your Orders!!
> 
> 13x7 Cross Lace , 13x7 Straight Lace,14x7 Cross Lace & Straight lace Also!!
> ...


does he sell zenith chips by themselves cause i only need one 2 1/4 red with gold bird that says zenith wire wheels on on it


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Mar 12 2008, 11:09 PM~10156611
> *very interesting
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10218978
> *I'm really confused, so if I wante a GENUINE set of NEW Zeniths who do I buy from and why? Honest question.
> *


I thought you wanted a set of chinas























:biggrin: you know Im just fuckin with you :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i hope we aint watching another 'lopez brothers' type episode enfold in front of our eyes :0 ...........


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What style of knock-offs do you guys offer? Do you guys (L.A. Zenith) make 2 bar straight knock-offs with the octagon? Like these


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Someone PM'ed me this link and said there was DAYTON'S for sale? I don't see any Daytons.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 22 2008, 01:57 PM~10229873
> *What style of knock-offs do you guys offer?  Do you guys (L.A. Zenith)  make 2 bar straight knock-offs with the octagon?  Like these
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR HAVE 1000 LETS AND 1000 RIGHTS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 22 2008, 02:16 PM~10230201
> *YES SIR HAVE 1000 LETS AND 1000 RIGHTS
> *


How much per set? Chrome


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10229883
> *Someone PM'ed me this link and said there was DAYTON'S for sale?  I don't see any Daytons.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 22 2008, 02:01 PM~10229883
> *Someone PM'ed me this link and said there was DAYTON'S for sale?  I don't see any Daytons.
> *


DAYTOWNED


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, whats the price difference between the two?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Start a raffle!!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 09:13 PM~10232155
> *DAYTOWNED
> *


 :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.thewirewheelkingzenith.com/ 
http://www.thewirewheelkingzenith.com/ :0


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea Check Out Them Sites On Top Of This^^^^


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

got a pik of a 13x7 rev x-laced gold hub, knock off and nipples


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

CALL me 408-559-0950


----------



## old school from 72 (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11339012
> *CALL me 408-559-0950
> *


 I now buy 72s from the wire wheel king , they are making such a nice looking wheels all show chome . they are very good to work with old school


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10183665
> *There is a high demand for Series II parts.  Hopefuly you guys start making them again.
> *


True i need several parts, will you take care of us?


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Mar 11 2008, 02:10 AM~10140195
> *The Wire Wheel King From Cambell Califorina Is Ready To Take Your Orders!!
> 
> 13x7 Cross Lace , 13x7 Straight Lace,14x7 Cross Lace & Straight lace Also!!
> ...


 I'm very familiar with the whole Zenith story from reading the many posts, owning a couple of sets, and being around when dudes in SoCal "negotiated" the sale of the Zenith product line.

The bottom line is Zenith wheels, the name, the reputation, and the look started and originated in Campbell California. Zenith wheel was the very first to offer and produce engraved wheels which, in addition to their excellent quality, almost automatically put them on top of the game. Dayton has and will continue to be their only competitor. 

Personally, I think it's a shame that the Zenith name keeps getting passed around from one buyer to the next. But that's business and what business does.

Nevertheless, the fact still remains that Zeniths began and were built in this very place. Charlie has his own following and the respect of many of us old schoolers. 

I applaud and respect the fact that you've been riding for a long time. That's well and good but you can't ignore the fact that Charlie and his boss who passed away took care of us riders under the old Zenith name for many years before all of these issues arose. 

Interestingly enough, I'm finding that as the years go by, my Zeniths will be worth a little more to guys like me that have been around since the name and the wheel started.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Please Call Charlie 408-559-0950 For Prices & Orders :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

DONT FOGET TO LOOK AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

post a price


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking for a sponsor for our toy drive charlie can you help out with a set of rims for a raffle all the cash will go to the kids lmk

thanks 
rolando


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

vazquejs said:


> I'm very familiar with the whole Zenith story from reading the many posts, owning a couple of sets, and being around when dudes in SoCal "negotiated" the sale of the Zenith product line.
> 
> The bottom line is Zenith wheels, the name, the reputation, and the look started and originated in Campbell California. Zenith wheel was the very first to offer and produce engraved wheels which, in addition to their excellent quality, almost automatically put them on top of the game. Dayton has and will continue to be their only competitor.
> 
> ...


----------

